# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  50kw 3phase induction heater

## mtzag

Θελω να φτιαξω ενα 50kw 3phase induction heater για κολλησεις(brazing) & λιωσιμο μικρης ποσοτητας μεταλλου.
Εχω μερικα igbt και σε καθε ολοκληρωμενο εχει 6 igbt πανω 1200V 500A (γρηγορα και με ανυπαρκτη αντισταση κορεσμου).

Εχω βρει αυτο το σχεδιο
https://www.instructables.com/id/30-...uction-Heater/
Εχει βρει κανεις κανα καλυτερο σχεδιο?
Τα υλικα που εχει αυτο εκτος τα igbt που παιζει να τα βρω φτηνα απο τιποτα ανακυκλωσιμο ?

----------


## valis

Ξεκίνα απο τα δυσευρετα/ακριβα υλικα, power capacitor και τα 4 Large ferrite toroids

----------


## tsimpidas

> Εχει βρει κανεις κανα καλυτερο σχεδιο?
> ?



αυτό εδώ φαίνεται πιο εύκολο= http://danyk.cz/induk3_en.html

----------


## rama

Συγγνώμη που ρωτάω, και χωρίς καμμία διάθεση αντιπαράθεσης, αλλά αν μιλάμε για τέτοια ισχύ (και προφανώς και κάποια σημαντική ποσότητα υλικών προς λιώσιμο) δεν είναι καλύτερος ένας φούρνος αερίου (gas-fired crucible furnace)?
Το induction heater είναι καλόβολο για μικρά πράγματα και περιστασιακή δουλειά, καθώς είναι φτηνό και εύκολο για κατασκευή σε χαμηλή ισχύ. Σε μεγάλη ισχύ όμως, αρχίζει και μπλέκει το πράγμα. Γι αυτό αναρωτιέμαι για το φούρνο αερίου.

----------


## mtzag

Θελω να κανω και brazing/local annealing
χωρις φλογα

----------


## mtzag

Επισης θελω αλλο ενα μικρο induction heater περιπου 2.5-4kw με thermocouple feedback(θα βαλω mcu για pid) για ζεσταμα αποκλειστικα σε ρουλεμαν για διαστολη πριν να σφηνωσουνε σε αξονα.
Με τα ετοιμα απο banggood θα κανω δουλεια η αμα πατενταρω μια επαγωγικη εστια μαγειρεματος ?

----------


## valis

Αν εχεις καποιο τροφοδοτικο 24v/20A δοκίμασε αυτο
https://www.ebay.com/itm/ZVS-1000W-L...item5209746394 
θα σου βγάλει χοντρικά 400 W και ετσι θα εχεις μια εικόνα του αποτελέσματος σε περισσότερα W
Οι πυκνωτες ισχύος υπάρχουν στο ebay , ψαξε για "celem"

----------


## leosedf

Το σχέδιο λέει για μονοφασικό κλπ.
Καταλαβαίνεις ότι πρέπει να ανορθώσεις τις τρεις φάσεις με SCR's γαιδουρια και πάνω στο dc bus να έχεις μεγάλους πυκνωτες ε? 400V τάση DC και μετά να οδηγήσεις τα IGBT και ΑΝ γίνει ένα λαθάκι ακόμα και στο χρονισμό να φύγει το igbt σφυρίζοντας από το παράθυρο.
Μετά πρέπει να υπολογίσεις σωστά μετασχηματιστές κλπ.

Πάντως χαρήκαμε που σε γνωρίσαμε  :Smile:

----------


## mtzag

Εχω δει igbt να σκαει σε inverter.. Το ξερω οτι πρεπει να ειμαι σε αλλο δωματιο για τις δοκιμες

----------


## leosedf

Ναι το θέμα είναι αντί να φτιάξεις κανένα 1kW η κανένα κιτ από ημπει κλπ για να εξοικειωθείς πας απ' ευθείας σε 50kW τριφασικό.
Μάλλον έχεις καλή ασφάλεια ζωής αλλά καλού κακού κάνε και μια διαθήκη να σαι καλυμμένος.

----------


## mtzag

Θα παρω ενα ετοιμο 2.5kw που ειδα απο το banggood 80 ευρω αλλα αυτα εχουνε αλλο σχεδιασμο σε σχεση με τα 50kw.
Αυτα τα ετοιμα τα μικρα ειναι με dc και mosfet.
Κατα τα αλλα εχουνε ιδια αρχη λειτουργιας L-C κυκλωμα σε συντονισμο.
Για να κανεις brazing θελεις μεγαλη ισχυ και τα ετοιμα τα μεγαλα ειναι παρα πολυ ακριβα.

----------


## papalevies

Από ότι ξέρω οι τυπικές πρίζες σηκώνουν μέχρι 3,5kw max. Brazing γίνεται ή με καμινέτο ή σε φούρνο που πιάνει πάνω από 450 °C.

----------


## IRF

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77189Russian roulette

----------


## leosedf

Θα το συνδέσει απ ευθείας με κροκοδειλάκια σε κολώνα .

----------


## tsimpidas

> Θα παρω ενα ετοιμο 2.5kw που ειδα απο το banggood 80 ευρω .



εγώ θα επερνα ενα με 20 ευρώ απο Ελλάδα = https://www.techaway.gr/index.php?ro...f=bestprice.gr

κρατάς το κύκλωμα-αλαζεις το πηνίο και κάνεις οσο brazing θέλεις.

----------


## mtzag

Εχω τετοιο και το ζαχαρωνω πολυ καιρο καιρο να "πατενταρω" αυτο ομως κανει μεχρι ομελετα.. 
ισως ομως κανει για να ζεστενεις ρουλεμαν γιατι τα ετοιμα που κανουνε διαστολη σε ρουλεμαν ειναι γυρω στα 3kw
brazing δεν κανει σιγουρα το brazing θελει μεγαλη ισχυ(δεκαδες kw).

----------


## antonisfa

Την ψύξη πως θα την καλύψεις σαν διαδικασία της ανόπτησης?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Brazing ...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drE54ctrHBY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_8cynWnAw8
Μάνο υπάρχει λόγος να μην είναι φούρνος κοινός? εκεί μπορείς να φτάσεις ότι θερμοκρασίες θέλεις , υπάρχουν πατέντες που φτιάχνουν κάποιοι με τοιχώματα ειδικά ytong.

----------

IRF (28-02-19)

----------


## IRF

> εγώ θα επερνα ενα με 20 ευρώ απο Ελλάδα = https://www.techaway.gr/index.php?ro...f=bestprice.gr
> 
> κρατάς το κύκλωμα-αλαζεις το πηνίο και κάνεις οσο brazing θέλεις.



Πρέπει να αλλάξεις και τον πυκνωτή συντονισμού όμως

----------


## IRF

> Θα το συνδέσει απ ευθείας με κροκοδειλάκια σε κολώνα .



Όχι μπρε τα κατεβάσει όλη τη κολόνα με τσεκούρ, Τα πάρ και τς τρεις φάσ για να μην του τραβάν οι άλλοι ισχύ :Lol: 
 :Lol:

----------


## andrewsweet4

Προσοχη στα ετοιμα κιτακια ZVS induction heater απο ebay κτλ επειδη ειναι αυτοταλαντωτα θελουν οταν τους δινεις ταση για να ξεκινησουν να δουλευουν να τους τη δωσεις αποτομα για να αρχισουν να ταλαντωνουν γιατι αλλιως κολλαει το ενα μοσφετ μονο μονιμα ανοιχτο και εχεις ...πυροτεχνημα...! (Μιλαει η πειρα εδω) Το ειχα παθει με ενα κιτακι που επρεπε πρωτα να ανοιξω το τροφοδοτικο μου και μετα να το συνδεσω στο κυκλωμα. Αν ανοιγα το τροφοδοτικο με το κιτακι ηδη βαλμενο πανω, η ταση του τροφοδοτικου αργουσε καποια χιλιοστα του δευτερολεπτου να ανεβει και να σταθεροποιηθει με αποτελεσμα να lachαρει το ενα μοσφετ και να μην ταλαντωνει το κυκλωμα και μετα τρεχεις να αερισεις το δωματιο απτους καπνους!  :Very Happy:

----------

mikemtb (01-03-19)

----------


## mtzag

> Brazing ...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_8cynWnAw8
> Μάνο υπάρχει λόγος να μην είναι φούρνος κοινός? εκεί μπορείς να φτάσεις ότι θερμοκρασίες θέλεις , υπάρχουν πατέντες που φτιάχνουν κάποιοι με τοιχώματα ειδικά ytong.



Περα απο την πλακα το πετυχες..
 στο 1' εχει ενα δισκο σε δισκους τετοιους αλλα μεγαλυτερου μεγεθους θελω να κανω brazing πλακιδια
και αυτο μετα απο δοκιμες το κανει μακραν καλυτερα-φτηνοτερα-γρηγοροτερα το induction heater

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> θελω να κανω brazing πλακιδια



Δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς είναι αυτά τα πλακίδια και ποια η επεξεργασία που θέλεις , αλλά ο τύπος στο βίντεο έχει κάνει απίστευτα κάτοπτρα , άλλα με δορυφορικά πιάτα με επένδυση αλουμινόχαρτου στο εσωτερικό του πιάτου και άλλα με κουβέρτα επιβίωσης και είναι το πιο φθηνό , την κουβέρτα την τέντωνε σε ένα μεγάλο στρόγγυλο στεφάνι 1,20 ή 1,40 διάμετρο και κατόπιν στο κέντρο του στεφανιού τέντωνε για να κυρτώσει η κουβέρτα και να γίνει σαν ομπρέλα ανάλογα τι ακριβώς ισχύ σε επιφάνεια θερμαινόμενης εστίασης χρειάζεσαι, για τα ρουλεμάν το βρίσκω κατάλληλο εκτός και αν μου διαφεύγουν κάποια πράγματα .

----------


## mtzag

Το induction heater κολαει το πλακιδιο σε 4'' αμα εχεις ενα δισκο Dia 40-120cm αντε κολλα τα με τον ηλιο γρηγορα...
Επισης το κατοπτρο αυτο ειναι ποιο ακριβο για μενα απο το induction heater γιατι καποια εξαρτηματα τα εχω ηδη.
Αμα βαλεις φλογα παει πετσικαρε ο δισκος..

----------

Κυριακίδης (01-03-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και κάτι άλλο να ρωτήσω τους γνώστες , το induction Heater μπορεί να λειτουργήσει και προσθετικά? (π.χ. επειδή θεωρητικά δεν μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα μεγάλης ισχύος ως προς την κατασκευή) να φτιαχτούν 2-3 άγνωστο Χ , και να λειτουργήσουν προσθετικά ? απλή τεχνική ερώτηση κάνω

----------


## tsimpidas

> Και κάτι άλλο να ρωτήσω τους γνώστες , το induction Heater μπορεί να λειτουργήσει και προσθετικά? (π.χ. επειδή θεωρητικά δεν μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα μεγάλης ισχύος ως προς την κατασκευή) να φτιαχτούν 2-3 άγνωστο Χ , και να λειτουργήσουν προσθετικά ? απλή τεχνική ερώτηση κάνω




Oχι δεν γινεται,, εχουμε μια συχνότητα, αν βαλουμε και αλλη καπου θα συνχρονιστουν και θα σταματήσουν την 
αυτοταλαντωση,,

που γενναει ενα δευτερο ερωτημα= και γιατι να ειναι αυτοταλαντωτα και οχι με στάνταρ συχνότητα με τσιπ ??

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> αν βαλουμε και αλλη καπου θα συνχρονιστουν και θα σταματήσουν την 
> αυτοταλαντωση,,



Θα α-συγχρονιστούν θέλεις να πεις . Λογικά έχουμε ένα ταλαντούμενο μαγνητικό πεδίο με μια συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα στην απλή του μορφή όπως λες . 
Από πλευράς μου πήρα την παρομοίωση με μηχανικά induction heater (με μαγνητικούς δίσκους άλλοτε και με διπλούς δίσκους στις 2 πλευρές βλέπε youtube ) που θεωρώ ότι είναι το ίδιο πράγμα . 
Δηλαδή αν θεωρήσουμε 2 μαγνητικούς δίσκους (ανεξάρτητους ο ένας από τον άλλον ) απόλυτα όμως συγχρονισμένους ως όρο . Δεν μπορεί να πετύχει κάτι τέτοιο ? (έχω την εντύπωση ότι όσο περισσότερο μπορούμε να αυξήσουμε την συχνότητα (γιατί όχι και διαιρώντας την υποθέτω , αλλά αυξάνοντας την ένταση  ) μπορούμε να αυξήσουμε και την ισχύ?

----------

tsimpidas (02-03-19)

----------


## tsimpidas

Πετρο δεν ηθελα να το αναφερω για να δω που θα το πανε αλλα το ανεφερες εσυ,, Ναι, ειναι το ιδιο 
και με μηχανικο τροπο μπορεις να πιασεις αυτα τα watt που θελει ο Μανος 
χωρις κυκλωματα και κινδυνο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το θέμα είναι από τον μηχανικό τρόπο όπως περιέγραψα παραπάνω να τροποποιηθεί αντίστοιχα σε ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα . 
Το λέω με την άποψη ότι τα κοινά inducion heater έχουν την συχνότητα τους σε όλο το πηνίο ένα και ενιαίο δεν επιδέχεται τροποποιήσεις .
Ενώ στο μηχανικό δεν έχουμε ταλαντούμενη συχνότητα σε όλο το πηνίο , έχουμε πως να το πω "τρεχούμενες συχνότητες κυκλικά " (παρόμοια με μαγνητικού δίσκου) στο ίδιο πηνίο.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Το θέμα είναι από τον μηχανικό τρόπο όπως περιέγραψα παραπάνω να τροποποιηθεί αντίστοιχα σε ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα . 
> Το λέω με την άποψη ότι τα κοινά inducion heater έχουν την συχνότητα τους σε όλο το πηνίο ένα και ενιαίο δεν επιδέχεται τροποποιήσεις .
> Ενώ στο μηχανικό δεν έχουμε ταλαντούμενη συχνότητα σε όλο το πηνίο , έχουμε πως να το πω "τρεχούμενες συχνότητες κυκλικά " (παρόμοια με μαγνητικού δίσκου) στο ίδιο πηνίο.



η συχνότητα στο ινβερτερ του  inducion heater ειναι εναλασσομενη,, το ιδιο και οταν βαζουμε μαγνητες εναλαξ,,

με τον ηλεκτρονικο τροπο αυξανουμε την συχνοτητα 
με τον μηχανικο αυξανουμε τον μαγνητισμο

ο σκοπος ειναι να αντιστρεψουμε τα ηλεκτρονια του μεταλου με μεγαλη ταχυτητα ωστε αυτο να υπερθερμανθει λογο της κινητικοτητας των ηλεκτρονιων,,,

λογο του οτι στο ηλεκτρονικο τροπο δεν μπορουμε να παμε αρκετα υψηλα απο θεμα μαγνητικου πεδιου αυξανουμε την συχνοτητα
στον μηχανικο τροπο αυξανουμε το μαγνητικο πεδιο,,,

και τα δυο εχουν αποτελεσμα αναλογο της κινητικοτητας που μπορουμε να μεταφερουμε στα ηλεκτρονια του μεταλου.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> λογο του οτι στο ηλεκτρονικο τροπο δεν μπορουμε να παμε αρκετα υψηλα απο θεμα μαγνητικου πεδιου αυξανουμε την συχνοτητα
> στον μηχανικο τροπο αυξανουμε το μαγνητικο πεδιο,,,
> 
> και τα δυο εχουν αποτελεσμα αναλογο της κινητικοτητας που μπορουμε να μεταφερουμε στα ηλεκτρονια του μεταλου.



Επειδή δεν παίρνω απάντηση για τον "προσθετικό " τρόπο που αναφέρομαι στο #25. Βλέπε το βίντεο από 2ο λεπτό .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VudmQmnLze0
Αυτό επιβεβαιώνει ότι όντως στην περίπτωση του θεματοθέτη για χρήση σε δίσκο μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιήσει προσθετικά?. Αντί μίας μόνο συσκευής induction heater αλλά πολλών ανεξάρτητων χαμηλότερης ισχύος το κάθε ένα . (γιατί τον τρόμαξαν τον θεματοθέτη από αναφορές άλλων μελών περί "εκρήξεων" και δεν συμμαζεύεται .... καλύτερα 1-2 εκρήξεις μικρές παρά μια μεγάλη και να μείνεις χωρίς σκεπή)  :Lol:

----------


## mtzag

Οχι πολλες μικροτερες δεν λειτουργουνε και οχι δεν τρομαξα.
Τα πειραματα αυτα γινονται με κρανος ωττοασπιδες και ειδικα γυαλια..
Εχω δει τετοια εκρηξη αλλα δεν ειναι κατι τραγικο σιγουρα ειναι αρκετα μικροτερη απο τη μεγαλη κοκκινη κροτιδα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Οχι πολλες μικροτερες δεν λειτουργουνε



Εξηγείς τον λόγο? (το επιβεβαίωσες? και πως?)

----------

